# So we have to pay out-of-pocket for these orders?



## Pig Vomit (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm a little confused. I've never done a delivery with Uber but from what I'm hearing there are times where the request will come in and you have to pay out-of-pocket and then hope to get reimbursed by the person who ordered it once you arrive. Is this correct? 

I next to never carry cash with me and I am generally always broke except for gas money. So I don't usually have 20 bucks in my pocket to pay for somebody's pizza or McDonald's. I figured all of these deliveries would be pre-paid by the requester on their credit card or something.


----------



## Mastadivinity (Dec 14, 2016)

There is no paying out of pocket for uber, everything is prepaid. Unless Uber is doing something different that I don't know about.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Pig Vomit said:


> I'm a little confused. I've never done a delivery with Uber but from what I'm hearing there are times where the request will come in and you have to pay out-of-pocket and then hope to get reimbursed by the person who ordered it once you arrive. Is this correct?
> 
> I next to never carry cash with me and I am generally always broke except for gas money. So I don't usually have 20 bucks in my pocket to pay for somebody's pizza or McDonald's. I figured all of these deliveries would be pre-paid by the requester on their credit card or something.


with UberEats yo never ever have to pay ever.... with PostMates some times you have to arrive order yourself with the app instructions and pay with the credit card provided from postmates.. never absolutely nothing out your pocket ever.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Pig Vomit said:


> I'm a little confused. I've never done a delivery with Uber but from what I'm hearing there are times where the request will come in and you have to pay out-of-pocket and then hope to get reimbursed by the person who ordered it once you arrive. Is this correct?
> 
> I next to never carry cash with me and I am generally always broke except for gas money. So I don't usually have 20 bucks in my pocket to pay for somebody's pizza or McDonald's. I figured all of these deliveries would be pre-paid by the requester on their credit card or something.


You never have to pay for anything out of pocket on any of these gigs. PM and DD they give you a credit card to pay with sometimes. With UE and GH the orders are always paid for in advance


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Never go full re-tard....


----------

